# Running buddy



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

That is a stunning picture of the two of you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Amazing photo.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I see what you mean. Here's my husband and his trike buddy. Love your picture.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

oh...I don't see the photo!


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

RunChanter said:


> oh...I don't see the photo!


Runchanter, how about this link:

http://www.poodleforum.com/members/...ture13513-darku-makes-great-running-buddy.jpg


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Love these photos. I am going to have to show them to my DH! We don't run, but Lacey and I walk a 5K about 5 days a week. She is a mini. Loves hiking and walking in general! More photos please!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Lucky Spoo*

Darku is one Lucky Spoo! Thank you for sharing this poignant photo! HerdingStdPoodle


----------

